# htaccess von bestimmter URL zulassen



## crsakawolf (21. September 2010)

Hi,

ich habe folgende Situation.
Ich öffne per Javascript aus meinem PHP Dokument eine andere PHP Datei.
Dies ist jedoch nur möglich, wenn ich keine htaccess abfrage habe.

Ich möchte jedoch, das das zu öffnende PHP-Dokument nur von einer bestimmtem seite aus geöffnet werden kann.

Also zb von http://deinerdomain/odner/test.php
diese datei soll zugriff auf 
http://deinerdomain/andererodner/oeffnen.php
haben.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit?

Bzw gibt es eine möglichkeit Ordner allgemein zu Sperren und sich dort per PHP anzumelden mit meinem normalen Login (welchen ich vorher eh schon getätigt habe)?

Danke schonmal


----------



## SpiceLab (21. September 2010)

crsakawolf hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es eine möglichkeit?


Mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML ganz sicher nicht.

Deine Frage hättest du besser im Forum für Hosting & Webserver gestellt, worunter eine .htaccess-Datei fällt.


----------



## crsakawolf (21. September 2010)

Wie ist es mir dann möglich,

das ich diese Datei die ich per javascript öffne zu schützen?
In der Datei sollen daten hochgeladen werden. und das soll natürlich nicht jeder dürfen.


----------



## partyjunky (21. September 2010)

Also weiß nicht genau ob es hilft, aber ich habe in einem Ordner alle php geschützt, zumindest von außen und innerhalb der servers Greifen die internen phps ohne probleme zu.

in die .htaccess steht :

<Files *.php>
Order Deny,Allow
Deny from all
</Files>

Probiere statt * mal Deine Datei.


----------

